# Anyone had a baseline scan?



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi there,

I had a baseline scan yesterday on 7th day of menstrual cycle (getting this done and AMH following high FSH tests).  Although I've not had the formal results, they said that I only have 2 follicles on one side and 3 on the other.  They also said that I had one dominant one already which is unusual at this time in the cycle and would indicate low ovarian reserve.  I left there feeling completely deflated.

Anyone one else had this done or know what is normal?  Or if there's anything they can do to increase them etc?  My next consultation isn't until the end of May, so was after some help on here to keep me going


----------

